# show me where the focus in my shot is



## alaios (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all,
I am looking for a plugin that would mark which parts of the image are in focus. I know that something similar exists for capture one for example.
Can someone shed some light here?
Regards
Alex


----------



## Kroontje (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello

This works fine 
http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 30, 2015)

Please note that this plugin shows you which focus point the camera used. That is not the same as showing you which part(s) of the image are in focus, especially if you used a technique called 'focus, then recompose'. I don't think there is a plugin that can show you which part(s) of the image are in focus, by the way.


----------



## Kroontje (Dec 30, 2015)

If the focus point is not sharp....you  can see what is after in LR
Must be close by. Or it is way off.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 31, 2015)

If you 'focus, then recompose', you do the following: you first aim your camera at the subject and focus, then you lock focus and move the camera so that the subject is no longer underneath that focus point. In Lightroom, you can highlight that focus point with the plugin, but it won't be over the place you really focused on.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 31, 2015)

It's a shame really, and I'd love Lightroom to offer something like CaptureOne's focus mask.

John


----------



## alaios (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes I am talking about capture ones focus mask.. nto showing the focus point I used in my camera....
I guess it should be somewhere implemented as plugin


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 31, 2015)

alaios said:


> Yes I am talking about capture ones focus mask.. nto showing the focus point I used in my camera....
> I guess it should be somewhere implemented as plugin



Not that I know of.


----------



## tspear (Jan 1, 2016)

The math to determine the focus point must be impressive. Also, how does it deal with multiple focus points used by the camera and the camera then averages. The result is nothing is in perfect focus?

Tim


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 1, 2016)

It ignores focus points and just analyses local sharpness in the image. It's not perfect, but one doesn't need perfect. A couple of green blobs over the eyes in one frame quickly tells you it's sharper than the following frames where the green blobs are on the background, for instance.


----------



## alaios (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope this post would get attention from adobe to implement such a useful feature
Alex


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 2, 2016)

Adobe very rarely visit here. If you want to make an official feature request, use the link at the top of the page.


----------



## alaios (Jan 3, 2016)

thanks. In case someone finds such a plugin please inform us here


----------



## RML (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe this plug-in can fulfill the requests?

http://www.capturemonkey.com/focusmask
(Lightroom plugin for previewing in-focus areas)
Here a part of  description from author:
The plugin opens with either single image, or several, depending on your 
current selection. In single image mode, the photo is shown in larger 
size, and in multiple images, the view can be scrolled. Currently, the 
amount of images is restricted to 32.

On top of each image, you can see a pure red mask, which indicates the 
areas with most detail. Note that this does not necessarily mean that your 
image has acceptable sharpness, but it is generally a good indication of 
how sharp the image is.


----------

